# TEST MASTER NOTES PE MECH (THERMAL & FLUID )



## Mikep (May 20, 2017)

I am doing preparation for PE mechanical for thermal &amp; fluid system for October 2017, I am looking for TEST MASTER NOTE FOR UPDATE 2017 THERMAL AND FLUID SYSTEM.

Please let me, if any one has it. your help will be appreciated.

Thank you,

Mike


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 22, 2017)

Never heard of it.


----------



## WolfeC (May 23, 2017)

Mikep said:


> I am doing preparation for PE mechanical for thermal &amp; fluid system for October 2017, I am looking for TEST MASTER NOTE FOR UPDATE 2017 THERMAL AND FLUID SYSTEM.
> 
> Please let me, if any one has it. your help will be appreciated.
> 
> ...


I took testmasters in Houston for the Thermo/Fluids April, what do you need?


----------



## Mikep (Jun 25, 2017)

Dear WolfeC,

Thank you very much for your help.

I am looking for Test master notes which is designed based on new exam specification.

Can you share/send me test master notes for thermal and fluid system on my email address "[email protected]".

your help will be appreciated much.

Thank you much in advance

Mike,


----------



## Mikep (Jun 25, 2017)

Looking for


----------



## Mikep (Jun 25, 2017)

Looking for "NOTES AND WORKSHOP PROBLEM WITH SOLUTIONS"  that test master provide during live class.

Also please let me have advise"how to prepare for thermal and fluid system pe exam"

Thank you,

Mike


----------

